# New QJ 3x3 mods



## c1829 (Mar 6, 2010)

I was looking around on the QJ website and saw these:

http://www.chinaqunjia.com/photo/qj8012-hzl.jpg
http://www.chinaqunjia.com/photo/qj8010-hzl.jpg
http://www.chinaqunjia.com/photo/qj8008-hzl.jpg
http://www.chinaqunjia.com/photo/qj8012-bzl.jpg
http://www.chinaqunjia.com/photo/qj8010-bzl.jpg
http://www.chinaqunjia.com/photo/qj8008-bzl.jpg


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool, they look very interesting. Do you know any info on the release date? (or has it been already released?)


----------



## c1829 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm not sure if they are released yet and I have no info on the release date if they are not out already.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 6, 2010)

The first one is a 3x3x3 in the shape of a megaminx?


----------



## c1829 (Mar 6, 2010)

the first one is a 3x3 dodecahedron. So yes a 3x3 in the shape of a megaminx.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 6, 2010)

Pretty nice mod...


----------



## c1829 (Mar 8, 2010)

You can buy them now at http://www.witeden.com/


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice
Hope popbuying stock them soon
i wanna try the dipyramid thing...
the dodecahedron look kindda odd. Look like a fail ultimate skewb to me. lol
I like the Lan Lan Rhombic's shape better...


----------



## c1829 (May 4, 2010)

They have a new one: http://www.chinaqunjia.com/photo/qj8021-bzl.jpg
I think its a 2x2 dodecahedron.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 4, 2010)

I like this one.


----------



## CubingCompetitions (May 4, 2010)

they are already in Popbuying. Also, If you want a chance to get 2 of these for free, I am doing an online competition and these are the prizes. the cost of registration is 2 dollars. go to www.cubingcompetition.webs.com to register, I actually just started a thread about it on speedcubing discussion. but back on topic, these are really cool cubes, and from what I've heard, they are nice quality too. much better than paying hundreds of dollars for getting them custom made!!!


----------



## c1829 (May 4, 2010)

CubingCompetitions said:


> they are already in Popbuying. Also, If you want a chance to get 2 of these for free, I am doing an online competition and these are the prizes. the cost of registration is 2 dollars. go to www.cubingcompetition.webs.com to register, I actually just started a thread about it on speedcubing discussion. but back on topic, these are really cool cubes, and from what I've heard, they are nice quality too. much better than paying hundreds of dollars for getting them custom made!!!



Looks like you didn't read the whole thing the ones at the top are not new anymore its this one thats new 
http://www.chinaqunjia.com/photo/qj8021-bzl.jpg


----------

